# Any froggers in NC?



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone here from around Charlotte, NC? 
I'm new to the hobby and curious to know if there are others near me. You never know when you might need a couple extra fruit flys, or when someone near you could save the price of overnight shipping by sharing some of yours!


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

I am located in Columbia, SC, so not too far from you. I know of a bunch of froggers in Raleigh area, but not too sure about Charlotte.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

There are a bunch of us scatterred around NC, with little groups in Greensboro and raleigh. I don't know of anyone in Charlotte, but I'd assume there are a few.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Come on over and join our local group 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/herp-society-carolinas.html


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in the process of moving to Garner from just south of Jeff in the Triad. Was in Charlotte for a concert last night though. There are people on here from around the state, as Jeff said.


----------



## jackj921 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am up the block in Davidson.

JACK


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I sent you a PM, Jack. Please let me know if you get it - I've tried sending others on this board but have yet to see any messages in my "sent" box.


----------



## honeybee6 (Mar 28, 2011)

HI i'm in Lincolnton and I am new with frogs. I'm slowly building my viv but it would be great to split shipping if we are both ready to order.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Honeybee, I'm planning on going to the exotic animal show in Raleigh next weekend and getting as much "stuff" there as I can. The shows are always fun, and besides the gas is cheaper than shipping. Looks like a lot of NC froggers are going, here's the link frogface shared with me: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/so...exotic-animal-show-sept-3rd-4th-2011-a-4.html

Here's what I'd like to get at the show:
Drift wood to use in a fake background
Repashy calcium plus supplement
assorted mosses, flowers, and plants for the new viv
As many different types of tropical isopod as I can reasonably buy
springtails


These things would be nice to have but only if I can find good deals:
Flour beetles (from what I understand they're super easy to care for long-term and the larva make a good backup food)
wingless hydei flies (I'd like to try them out on my frogs, see if they like 'em)
small phoenix worms (same as above)
excelsior
ff culture cups
a larger tank to make a new viv out of if I can find anything at least as big and cheap as a 29 gallon aquarium
better hygro- and thermometers than the cheapos I have now
assorted leaves for ground litter
assorted cork bark


----------



## honeybee6 (Mar 28, 2011)

I hate I'm not going to make it to that show. I missed the one in Charlotte too. I guess things just aren't working out for me.


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, you still have the show in Columbia, SC come November 5th-6th. It is a little further than Charlotte, but there will be three or more really good dart frog vendors there. 

That Saturday, with approval from the wifey, I am hoping to have a BBQ/frogger get-together if anyone is interested. I will also have a few Ranitomeya to trade.


----------

